# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Ремонт печей. Чистка дымоходов. Трубочист. Гомель

## Chechun1989

Добрый день!
Занимаюсь редкой услугой: ремонтом и чисткой печей. Работаю по Гомелю и Речице. 
Еще много в нашей стране частных домов и загородных дач, и почти в каждой из них есть отопительное оборудование: печь, грубка, котел, камин, буржуйка. Когда такое оборудование работает исправно – отопительный сезон проходит без проблем; но как только во время отопительного сезона начинаются неполадки с таким оборудованием, начинается настоящая паника, исчезает настроение, часто это становится головной болью.
Не спорю, что в большинстве случаев хозяева могут сами справиться с такой неполадкой, если она не критичная. Ну а если из кладки вывалился кирпич и застрял в дымоходе либо внутреннем канале!? Либо сажей засорены каналы, а очистительных дверец нет, и Вы даже понятия не имеете, как искать эти самые каналы!? Более того, хозяйкой дома может оказаться женщина, у которой нет мужа, либо старушка-пенсионерка, которые сами не в состоянии провести чистку печи.
Если Вы нуждаетесь в услуге трубочиста и Вы не знаете к кому обратиться, пишите мне на почту либо звоните: буду рад помочь.
Также вступайте в мои группы Вконтакте и Одноклассниках: оставляйте комментарии, предлагайте новости и статьи, делитесь ссылками с друзьями:  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]; [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Готовьте свои печи к отопительному сезону заранее

----------

